

Lessons from Evernote’s flight from .NET - auxbuss
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/3385-lessons-from-evernotes-flight-from-net.html

======
anelson
I'm a long-time Evernote user, hater of the Evernote 3.5 client, and I write
.NET code for a living.

There is no question that Evernote 3.5 sucked. It was slow, yes, but that was
only part of it; using it one got the sense that one was using software
without polish. The text editing experience was particularly broken, with
formatting as simple as a bulleted list behaving strangely.

I've experienced some of the same WPF issues as Evernote reported, plus a few
they haven't, and I'm sure those issues impacted the usability of their
client. There is no question that WPF 3.5 has some serious issues. However,
the lack of polish and poor fit and finish of the Evernote 3.5 client cannot
be blamed entirely on WPF.

Having played very briefly with the Evernote 4.0 GUI, I can already tell it's
better. It's back to feeling like a polished, performant tool. I imagine some
of this is due to the use of native code, but at least a bit of it must be due
to a team of great C++ developers working in an environment they know well.

